# How Safe is Ammo



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

Is ammunition safe to leave in a car? I tried to find information on it, but I didn't find any. I assume since the military can use it in the blazing hot desert that it would be fine. but I am just curious to know.

Thanks

Steve..


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't like to leave ammo in a car/truck for long periods as down here in Florida things can get hot in a hurry. I would say that as long as it's not in direct sun light it would be safe. I think moisture and humidity is the biggest problem with ammo. I keep mine in the house.


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks baldy. I was just worried about leaving it in the car for like a day or so when I go to the range.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I always keep an extra box of 9MM and .40 ammo in my truck. Living in Arizona I know it gets hot (but it's a dry heat). It has never failed to go boom after residing in the truck for a while.

I had an accumulation of old ammo, 12 guage, .308 and .22 which I carried from Arizona to Alaska to Texas back to Arizona back to Texas and finaly back to Arizona over a 35 year time span. When I decided to test it, all worked as expected.

The .308 was Winchester 180 gr. silvertip and shot the same as a fresh box at 200 yds.

Good ammo is tuff stuff

Enjoy. :smt1099


----------

